

Ask HN: How much of a concern is privacy/security in emails for you? - vu0tran

Having just recently watched Citizenfour and progressively rolling out the beta for my email app (www.slidemailapp.com), I wanted to take a moment to quickly poll HN on their viewpoint on email security.<p>1. Do you actively think about vulnerabilities in the email systems you use?
2. Are you concerned with privacy and would you switch over to an email client that provided more security and privacy?
3. If so, which security&#x2F;privacy measures would you like to see implemented in a client?
======
mcherm
Yes, I am concerned about privacy and security in my email. I would be willing
to pay a premium of "a few 10s of dollars per year" for properly-implemented
secure emails.

However, the problem is that I also value other things. I value performance,
UI, access via several different media (web, mobile app, etc). Most of all, I
value the email provider being reliable... someone who will stay in business
for many years.

And that's why I use Google's gmail. The data is quite private _except_ from
Google themselves and (presumably) the NSA (except that they do not support
encrypted emails). The fact that their service is free is actually a slight
negative: I like not spending money, but I regret not being the customer and I
would rather pay. But I haven't encountered any other provider that I can
count on being there 10 years from now.

